# Snowboarding In April



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi I leave on the East Coast in NY,
Wondering what is a good place to snowboard in April..if any. 
I don't mid going far.


----------



## msq_sf (Jul 26, 2012)

I closed my season last year at Snowbird, April 17-April 20. The best days of entire season. Hope for the same conditions this year. btw, live on the east coast in ny as well


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Sugarbush, jay, and killington all try to make into May. Think sugarloaf in Maine also goes late.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Was just at Sugarbush this weekend and it looks like they will last through May. A lot of snow still up there. There were so many pow stashes out there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Jay April 28th was the last day 2013


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The majority of the hills in WA are open in April. Mt. Hood in OR is also open in April. I think there are probably some in CO and UT as well, though I have no personal experience with CO and UT, so it's just a guess.


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Tahoe will be getting snow starting tomorrow and expected to be on and off through early April. Maybe more after that. Last year they got a few inches in mid-April and I finished my season around the 16th and they still went another couple weeks.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> The majority of the hills in WA are open in April. Mt. Hood in OR is also open in April. I think there are probably some in CO and UT as well, though I have no personal experience with CO and UT, so it's just a guess.


Well yeah, Timberline on mt hood operates through the entire summer. I think they're only closed for a couple months a year. But mt hood meadows closes April/may.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Handbanana said:


> Well yeah, Timberline on mt hood operates through the entire summer. I think they're only closed for a couple months a year. But mt hood meadows closes April/may.


Timberline is usually closed for the month of September, and Meadows is usually open into May. The OP asked for resorts open in April, I'm just providing the info requested.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

cookiedog said:


> Hi I leave on the East Coast in NY,
> Wondering what is a good place to snowboard in April..if any.
> I don't mid going far.


Unless we get a tropical heat wave, just about anyplace in Northern Vermont or New Hampster should be good this year. We just got back from four days at Sutton and Jay Peak…got dumped on with 2' of fresh snow. They'll stay open for a a few more weeks, easily. Stowe and Burke also got the snow, but not as much.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Sugarloaf in Maine is fun late.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Unless we get a tropical heat wave, just about anyplace in Northern Vermont or New Hampster should be good this year. We just got back from four days at Sutton and Jay Peak…got dumped on with 2' of fresh snow. They'll stay open for a a few more weeks, easily. Stowe and Burke also got the snow, but not as much.


Heading back to Jay in 7 days good to hear..


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Heading back to Jay in 7 days good to hear..


I was thinking about White Face mountain but I'm not sure if they gonna have snow by that time...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> I was thinking about White Face mountain but I'm not sure if they gonna have snow by that time...



Whiteface/Gore are usually open till about April 15-20th during good snow years. Whiteface is fantastic in springtime. If you are looking for late April/May riding, Sugarloaf probably has the most open terrain and is one of the last if not the very last to close. Stays colder that far north into Maine, so the snow really lasts. Jay, Sugarbush, Killington, and Sunday River are all worth keeping an eye on as well. Hunter is also saying they will be open till at least 4/13 . 'Tis a good year for late season riding. Belleayre tends to stay open later into April than most Catskill resorts as well.


----------

